# Bigfoot convictions



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll bet there have been posts like this before, but who here believes in Bigfoot? Sasquatch, whatever you call him. I for one sure do.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I seen one when we were TDY to Alaska, I'm pretty sure it was a female and it abducted one of my co-workers for a night of mating!!!! -_O- 










seriously, too many incidents out there for it to be nothing! Not all those people are liars.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ask any houndsmen, ANY WERE IN THE WORLD,,,,

There is NO SUCH THING AS a bigfoot :!:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

No way! With modern technology they would have found one by now. But then--if you throw the Bigfoot/Cain theory in there--it might be possible. If God wants Cain to be a vagabond and wanderer on the earth, I'm pretty sure he could keep it a secret with limited exposure.

It's pretty much a money making scheme.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't know if there is or isn't bigfoot, and I can't rule out the Cain theory, but I also think that it is arrogent to think that man knows about everything on earth. I've been to the big foot museum in Willow Creek, CA and there is some pretty compelling evidence. I think that it is funny that the same people who think they know it all have never been able to dispell the video taken by Gimlen in the 1960's. Especially some of the photoshop police on here. Besides, who wants to know everything? Mysteries are fun. The show, however, is a total dolt-fest.----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

There are 3 videos of Bigfoot in Utah.

I'm thinking that's 3 more than the number of wolf videos in Utah. *OOO*


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> There are 3 videos of Bigfoot in Utah.
> 
> I'm thinking that's 3 more than the number of wolf videos in Utah. *OOO*


Don't you mean, 3 videos of people in gorilla suits pretending to be bigfoot?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > There are 3 videos of Bigfoot in Utah.
> ...


Who knows, one of the sightings could be a black bear standing on his hind legs.

Anyway, everyone knows that Big Foot, albino bison and wolves can disappear at will; slip in and out of the 5th dimension.

Hey, never let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

a sasquatch riding a white buffalo chased a pack of wolves right past my trail camera. they were feeding on a 10x9 bull nearby. unfortunately my sd card got wiped when the ufo landed to release a pack of chupacabras.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Ask any houndsmen, ANY WERE IN THE WORLD,,,,
> 
> There is NO SUCH THING AS a bigfoot :!:


Yup.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Shapeshifters and skinwalkers, however, scare the guacamole out of me!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Ask any houndsmen, ANY WERE IN THE WORLD,,,,
> 
> There is NO SUCH THING AS a bigfoot :!:


We all know that houndsmen know everything. just ask any of them.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Shapeshifters and skinwalkers, however, scare the guacamole out of me!


I read a book about skinwalkers in southern Ut. I slept with the light on for a week!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

my grandma lives in a tiny NM town between the Navajo and Zuni reservations. She gets mad if you even say the word "skinwalker". no scarier place than rural NM at night. when we visited when i was younger we would stay in a trailer on a plot my grandparents owned up in the hills. never slept a wink at that place. it's amazing how many twigs you hear snap in the dead of night when you're listening intensely.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

35whelen said:


> my grandma lives in a tiny NM town between the Navajo and Zuni reservations. She gets mad if you even say the word "skinwalker". no scarier place than rural NM at night. when we visited when i was younger we would stay in a trailer on a plot my grandparents owned up in the hills. never slept a wink at that place. it's amazing how many twigs you hear snap in the dead of night when you're listening intensely.


Yep. I had a group of scouts a couple years ago in the 4 corners area building a house on the res. One of them asked the Navajo gent about skinwalkers. He freaked out and told the boys never to talk about them. That night in bluff they boys said some weird stuff happened inside and out of the house they stayed in. I will admit there was a weird feeling all night long.:shock:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i believe it. something spooky bout that whole area after sundown. you lose all interest in talking about that sort of thing once it gets dark. I think the county she lives in is like 75% native american.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

35whelen said:


> i believe it. something spooky bout that whole area after sundown. you lose all interest in talking about that sort of thing once it gets dark. I think the county she lives in is like 75% native american.


Many years ago when I was stationed in NM, I camped and hunted in that area often with a co- worker who was from the Reservation. It is a spooky place at night, I think probably because most folks are used to having people and light around us in cities even at night time. That place is black as a sack! And desolate! But Good hunting!

My NA friends never talked about skin walkers, it was a taboo subject.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

yeah, not much light out there in the desert. there are alot of abandoned hogans around and even some pretty cool cliff dwellings right by the lake there. alot of history and talking bout that spooky stuff especially at night just seems to invite a creepy energy.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

That was funny!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I voted yes because I agree that humans certainly don't know everything. If you think about it, even an expert team of hounds can only cover a tiny portion of this enormous earth when all is said and done.

As for skinwalkers, I don't even want to think about them, or I won't sleep tonight. Crazy stuff for sure.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> I don't know if there is or isn't bigfoot, and I can't rule out the Cain theory, but I also think that it is arrogent to think that man knows about everything on earth. I've been to the big foot museum in Willow Creek, CA and there is some pretty compelling evidence. I think that it is funny that the same people who think they know it all have never been able to dispell the video taken by Gimlen in the 1960's. Especially some of the photoshop police on here. Besides, who wants to know everything? Mysteries are fun. The show, however, is a total dolt-fest.----SS


Willow Creek is a great place. That whole area of NorCal is awesome. I grew up just outside of Yreka.

Yes, I believe Bigfoot is roaming the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence....................HA HA HA


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I certainly am in the camp of there are many things we may not know about. However, considering the number of trail cameras out and about in areas said to hold the mythical creatures, I would think that IF there were a bigfoot creature (in its many regional incarnations), there would certainly be unquestionable photo evidence at this point. With the advent of trail cameras that can take pictures at night, in the snow, rain, or any condition with no real human presence, and the fact that every wallow, trail, wetspot, water hole, or whatever has one or more cameras on them any more, I really don't think we have bigfoot out there somewhere.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope, No freak'in way...

scientists, anthropoligst's for instance, can trace mankind and every other creature
back millions of years, even to knowing so much about dinosaurs's its unreal..

To think some type solid evadence dose NOT excist in this time and age makes 
Bigfoot 99.999999999999999999999% completly unlikly at best............

It's almost hilarious there's that many yes votes, here , on a hunting forum....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

royta said:


> Springville Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if there is or isn't bigfoot, and I can't rule out the Cain theory, but I also think that it is arrogent to think that man knows about everything on earth. I've been to the big foot museum in Willow Creek, CA and there is some pretty compelling evidence. I think that it is funny that the same people who think they know it all have never been able to dispell the video taken by Gimlen in the 1960's. Especially some of the photoshop police on here. Besides, who wants to know everything? Mysteries are fun. The show, however, is a total dolt-fest.----SS
> ...


We should talk nor-Cal sometime. I still spend quite a bit of time over there. Quite a place that many people don't even know about. I think I spent half of each summer in the Alps, the Marbles, and the Bollas. Good times and great blacktail too. Wait for a few years and then check out the bear hunting now that houndsmen are a thing of history. This is an area where there are thousands of acres that never see a human and have never been polluted with a million trailcams complete with nasty notes threatening anyone who might disturb the precious SD card. Lots of marijuana over there too. I heard that there is a direct correlation between MJ and bigfoot sightings :? -----SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'll guarantee, if there was any bigfoot out there, my hounds would have trashed out on 'em by now! :mrgreen:


----------



## northernborn (Jan 2, 2013)

I have some photos and have seen others that even experienced woodsmen have hard time ID ing the critters in them, why? because the angles , lighting ,etc are not the common view.

having taken many photos and had them turn out not good, its easy to see how you can look at a photo and say...what the....

here is why I dismiss the bigfoot idea even though I have had some very reliable people tell me they have seen it, them, what have you.

1. eye witness accounts are the least reliable form of evidence. SHow a black bear walking away from you shot at ground level and all you see is some sort of hair covered skin clad thing with huge feet and arms and no neck. sounds familiar.

2. you can't have the numbers of these things out there that there would have to be to keep a population alive and not see any evidence of them, if it walks this earth it leaves sign. period.

3. all reports are in "wilderness remote locations" and all witnesses are " experienced hunters with 40 years of hunting experience"...well, having been a guide my whole life, son of a guide, grandson of a guide, great grandson of a guide, I can tell you that the most experienced hunters out there have less than 30 full days and nights a year in the woods annually, times 40 years, the best of them boys have spent 3 1/4 years in the woods and mostly all at the same time of year....that aint much, in fact 3 years and change experience wouldn't make you much rank in any walk of life I can think of, why would it make you blood kin to the grizz that bit jim bridgers butt?

4. in all the years and all the miles I have covered I have never seen something I could not account for, yet these bigfoot people can show up ANYWHERE...ANYWHERE...even NYC, get out of their car and IMMEDIATELY find bigfoot sign, hear calls, have conversations with these critters, and so on and so forth. If we were looking for unicorns I bet you 5 to 1 they'd find the same sign and have al the knowledge about the inner workings of their minds too.

what gets me is if I tell these bigfoot people I have seen not once but several times, deer rooting out ground nesting birds and eating the chicks, I have held a baby porcupine so new it was still soft, and been peed on by a male porcupine looking for love not once but three times, I have seen beavers steal salmon from right off a boat, have seen bobcats come in and jump on a turkey hunter and scratch the hell outta him , seen hare and fox jump on stumps and hunker down and watch the hounds circle and have a loss, have seen moose mount dairy cows and also slam themselves to death against a snow plow, and all those things they will take with a grain of salt and say, weeellllll, this guy SAYS he has seen this stuff....but if I say I saw an unknown animal with human intelligence that has remained hidden for thousands of years, tens of thousands of years, and it is the largest mammal in the lower 48 and has never been perfectly photographed and has an intricate communication system and language as well as perhaps displaying ESP, Telekenesis and other off Earth abilities....THAT they will take at face value, and...AND...they will run around spreading my tales as FACT and GOSPEL just so long as it suits their whacked out ideas. They'll still argue with me about cow call vs bugle in early rut but I had a bigfoot swap my beer in my cooler for imported light crap and they will not only accept it but tell me how common that is and how much bigfoots, feets? hate twist off tops but are so happy they did away with pull rings.....

maybe I would listen to the details if the craziest sonsabitches in the group weren't the only ones seeing these critters.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uni said:


> .


:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Uni said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


:.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

northernborn said:


> I have some photos and have seen others that even experienced woodsmen have hard time ID ing the critters in them, why? because the angles , lighting ,etc are not the common view.
> 
> having taken many photos and had them turn out not good, its easy to see how you can look at a photo and say...what the....
> 
> ...


^^^YES!, Spot on :!: ^^^^^^


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Its only the crazy ones that are willing to talk about it.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

i KNOW FOR A FACT THERE IS A FEMALE OUT THERE, I WAS MARRIED TO HER FOR A SHORT WHILE, AND AS FAR AS I KNOW SHE IS STILL ROAMING AROUND RENO /**|**\


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

I voted No, but you gotta love those jerky commercials!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I saw the subject line and thought they had found one and thrown it in jail. If bigfoot don't exist how do they know what they sound like on that TV show?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^ They got audio of Dunkem's ex hitting the jackpot in Reno^^^^^^ 
-()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> ^^^ They got audio of Dunkem's ex hitting the jackpot in Reno^^^^^^
> -()/- -()/- -()/-


Thanks Goofy, another year of nightmares. O-|-O


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Bigfoot real I drive from sanpete to Utah county daily one ran across the road by Diamond Fork. I Thought it was a bear but it was on 2 feet.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

There’s something out there. I’ve had experiences I cannot explain and I saw something one night that I know wasn’t anything I was familiar with. Every time I’ve had an experience, there’s always been at least 1 other witness present who will give an account that matches my experience. The night I saw whatever it was, there was 4 other witnesses with me. 5 people who have hunted a fair amount over their lives will all say they saw something they can’t explain.

i can completely understand when someone says there’s no way they can exist or we would know about it by now. And in a logical sense, it’s true. But I know what I’ve seen and experienced and personally I can’t rule it out now.

too many people have seen or had something they can’t explain or prove and it dates back to well before white guys ever started exploring North America.

it’s an interesting topic. And one more thing to think about on the long hikes out in the dark, alone.


----------

